# Mail bombs to Dems and Soros? The cheese has slid off the cracker of society



## DuHastMich (Oct 24, 2018)

Not sure if correct subforum.

But what the fuck is people's problem? Mailing fucking bombs to prove a point? 

Look, I get today's political scene is a bit contentious. People are shitty about something, and probably with good cause.

Seriously though. What level of "fucked up" must one amass to start doing shit like that?


----------



## Jay89 (Oct 24, 2018)

This is nothing new. It happens every year. The only difference this time is it was mailed to only the people trump and the right hates.


----------



## eli (Oct 24, 2018)

I heard, and correct me if I'm wrong, but an Italian polititian got sent a mailbomb by some Ultras over free soccer tickets a few years back. People are an interesting bunch for sure.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Ya, the Trump admin is bringing out some crazy ultra right nationalist fuckers.

Not saying that the left doesnt do it too, but a shit like this is just so freakin' blatant lately..


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 26, 2018)

Sucks that it was a stupid plan.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2018)

FenrirFox said:


> Sucks that it was a stupid plan.



Are you serious, dude? 

These are some of the only people fighting for equality in the shit hole we call our government. It isint a perfect system but I'd way rather support people who pass laws like Medicaid and help for the poor.


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 26, 2018)

Equality is not real.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2018)

@FenrirFox I swear you are a freakin' troll on this website, man. And I dont use that term casually...


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 26, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> @FenrirFox I swear you are a freakin' troll on this website, man. And I dont use that term casually...


Not a troll, just don't always have common opinions/beliefs. I geniunely like you though.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2018)

It's fine to not have common opinions and beliefs. And I'm not saying I dont like you...I'm just saying alot of your posts seem to be contradictory to the conversation, as if on purpose.


----------



## DuHastMich (Oct 26, 2018)

Believe me, equality had nothing to do with the fact some psychopathic 50ish year old male sent notable Democratic party members a device that could have detonated. 

Regardless what patch of political grass you graze in, nobody deserves to die.


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 26, 2018)

Nobody deserves life either.


----------



## DenoM (Oct 27, 2018)

Those bombs weren't mailed. The stamps weren't cancelled. They found some crazy guy to frame it on: Publicity, and then a nice vacation.

The post office could lose your mail, but they are definitely going to get their cut.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Oct 27, 2018)

"some crazy guy" as if there hasn't been a massive wave of right-wing violence over the past two years tho? oh right let me guess, those were all "false flags"....don't get your tinfoil hat in a twist


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 27, 2018)

oak moth said:


> "some crazy guy" as if there hasn't been a massive wave of right-wing violence over the past two years tho? oh right let me guess, those were all "false flags"....don't get your tinfoil hat in a twist


Who shot up that senator ballgame? Violence itself is apolitical.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm just gonna throw out there, that right wing sourced violence comes at a MUCH higher rate than left wing sourced violence.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 28, 2018)

If you can prove me wrong @Dmac I'd love to see some evidence....


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Arguing about who does it more is just pointless.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 28, 2018)

You are pointless. Like. Literally. You haven't offered any points besides being totally contrary to everyone's opinion.

And no, it isint pointless, because all of these rich white Republicans talk about how much they value "law and order", yet they turn the head when it comes to white nationalist agenda violence.

What the fuck is up with that synagaouge shooting recently? Did you hear the shot trump and the Republicans said about it? Fucking disgusting. If the right wants to be taken seriously, they better start swimming or they will sink like a stone.


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 28, 2018)

How have I been contrary without any points?


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 28, 2018)

FenrirFox said:


> How have I been contrary without any points?




You are offering contradictory points without any explanation as to why you represent them.


----------



## FenrirFox (Oct 30, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> You are offering contradictory points without any explanation as to why you represent them.


Stop deflecting and getting all meta. 
My point was that you were making a pissing contest out of which political party is more violent. 

I don't need to explain why I represent my opinions other than the simple fact that I have them.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 30, 2018)

FenrirFox said:


> Stop deflecting and getting all meta.
> My point was that you were making a pissing contest out of which political party is more violent.
> 
> I don't need to explain why I represent my opinions other than the simple fact that I have them.



This is the internet, man. I'd get used to that.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 31, 2018)

You can rate my posts stupid all you want, but all it's going to do is make you look like an asshole.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 4, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Are you serious, dude?
> 
> These are some of the only people fighting for equality in the shit hole we call our government. It isint a perfect system but I'd way rather support people who pass laws like Medicaid and help for the poor.


F*ck that they should be giving jobs not inflating bureaucracy and filling those positions based on favoritism. Have you even looked at liberal states and their class war on the impoverished?
Your in SLC area now right? take a good look at what you see. And I'll point out you'll see a ton of native Americans with good jobs. Theres green grass everywhere. The streets are regularly cleaned. 
And when you get to LA compare it with that typhus infested sh*thole
Let me also point out that the rest of the country pays for welfare liberal states to be run by idiots and turned into sh*tholes.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 4, 2018)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> F*ck that they should be giving jobs not inflating bureaucracy and filling those positions based on favoritism. Have you even looked at liberal states and their class war on the impoverished?
> Your in SLC area now right? take a good look at what you see. And I'll point out you'll see a ton of native Americans with good jobs. Theres green grass everywhere. The streets are regularly cleaned.
> And when you get to LA compare it with that typhus infested sh*thole
> Let me also point out that the rest of the country pays for welfare liberal states to be run by idiots and turned into sh*tholes.


Nicely said


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 4, 2018)

There are a few things I disagree with in your statement.

One: Liberal states usually have higher tax rates than conservative states, so I really dont see how any of the red states are paying for these "shitholes".

Second: you are talking about cities. All cities are shitholes. They attract destitute/desperate people because of the free services and opportunities. Look at all of the east coast cities. 

Third: filling jobs on favortism?! Jesus, look at what the GOP is doing!! The Liberal side is trying to create jobs via green energy, sustainable development, and conservation. Compare that to what jobs the GOP is giving us...not to mention the fucking wages

Fourth: All I see in SLC is a bunch on rich, white, affluent kids with no sense of a world view. This place is a white picket fence paradise driven by a backwards religion. The only reason why native Americans have good paying jobs here is because it's a city. Look at the Rez in rural areas, that shit doesnt exist.

Fifth: I would REALLY like to contest the fact that these "welfare" states you speak of like Oregon, Colorado, Washington, are shitholes. Basically the only state you are talking about is California. Which, yes, unfortunately has been ruined.

You seem to be brainwashed by the shitty GOP rhetoric that everyone should have a job, no one should pay taxes, all of the poor will eventually die off, and white males come first. Trump is going to destroy our country.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 4, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> There are a few things I disagree with in your statement.
> 
> One: Liberal states usually have higher tax rates than conservative states, so I really dont see how any of the red states are paying for these "shitholes".
> 
> ...


yea so why am I paying higher taxes for people to sit around and everythings still filthy?

the white picket privilege thing is totally a theme in liberal states. what you said about the people in SLC is pretty much what you see everywhere in liberal states. 

WA has a lot of gang violence. and OR is an overly PC micro managed to death, joke.

thats right everyone should have a job including poc instead of promoting bogus stereo types encouraging criminal behavior. let me add encouraging prostition among everyone, furthering the white patriarchy everyone bitches about.

I don't really agree on calling conservatives the GOP and I personally think a lot of those people are supporting liberal doctrine because their business in liberal states literally privatized a lot of wealth. 

also who's to say that conservatives aren't adopting sustainable energy either?

look we can use blanket statement s all day. the problem isn't really if your a liberal or conservative they both have problems. we need to not look at things so black and white when it comes to politics because it literally perpetuates a lot of predjudice and its all just a bunch of hypocrisy. the concept of painting such a large picture only black and white is ridiculous. 

I punched this all out on my phone so sorry if its choppy.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 4, 2018)

I cant even do it any more man.

Ya. I get the conservative point of view, actually alot of liberals do. 

But what has happened is that a large part of the country voted for a total asshole.

I work, I pay more than a third of my salary into taxes HOPING to make this country better. Instead, I get a border wall, white supremacy, less jobs (I work for the fed, and apparently all of us federal workers are lazy good for nothing, overpaid, POS), and I see my friends starving and getting kicked to the streets.

All the while the gov is making shit tons of money on wars an fossil fuels

If you support that, I cant even comprehend you point of view.

The right, and left, keep talking about bipartisanship but continue to fuck the American people. Trumps POS ass is doing nothing more than splitting the populous and creating the makings of another civil war.

Bernie should have won. Period. I'm saying this because we need a person willing to come across party lines and do what is best for the people.

We need public transportation, jobs that are long term, infrastructure.

There is NO REASON the leading country in the world cant feed it's own populous, house it's people, and still have enough money for military might.

The problem is capitalism. Not just capitalism, but UNCHECKED capitalism. If we do not do something to limit the greed in this country we will kill ourselves. The EXACT same way Rome did.


----------



## FenrirFox (Nov 4, 2018)

"Green energy, sustainable development, and conservation."
"We will die of greed, same way Rome did"
Well yeah, society will eventually collapse. Rome collapsed for a multitude of reasons.
Every society is ultimately unsustainable.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 5, 2018)

he only put up like 40 ft of fence. We paid for it.
I really don't see Donald trump ravaging the country that bad. What has really gotten that much worse?
Also Obama supported the Saudi war on Yemen bullsh*t also.
Ultimately its really up to us as individuals to really pay attention to whatw we consume collectively as a society.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Nov 5, 2018)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> thats right everyone should have a job including poc instead of promoting bogus stereo types encouraging criminal behavior. let me add encouraging prostition



No one should have a job and everyone should do crime and sex work.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 5, 2018)

What has gotten worse?! Really?! How about racism, sexism, and discrimination?

The guy is playing on peoples fear to better himself.


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 5, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> What has gotten worse?! Really?! How about racism, sexism, and discrimination?
> 
> The guy is playing on peoples fear to better himself.



this might be kinda out there and believe me I'll be the first to admit I'm a retard

but i expect a sort of 'what goes up must come down' sort of effect.

like more people are discussing their racism etc. = more people being disarmed from it because of more discussion

in the long term, that's my theory


----------

